# Canker Sore Remedies?



## Ruby296 (Nov 1, 2008)

I am very prone to these horrible things & lately I've been getting them way more frequently than before. I am using Zilactin-b at the first sign & that helps a lot if I catch it early. I've been googling for remedies & came across a few suggestions: dip a wet q-tip in powdered Alum & apply, same w/baking soda & aspirin. Also using various forms of Colloidal Silver (spray, swish etc.) is supposed to work miracles, as well as 1000 mg of L-Lysine daily. I started the L-Lysine today but haven't tried the others. Is anyone else here plagued by these things? What works for you? Please share!! Thanks in advance!


----------



## sheiler1963 (Nov 23, 2011)

I'm not plagued by them but I have a book of home remedies that suggest using milk of magnesia as a topical, and eating yogurt (with live cultures) twice a day as a preventative. 
Interesting to note that the one and only time I had such a thing was right after a visit to a dentist for a routine cleaning. Within 1/2 hr after the visit I noticed some discomfort and by the next day I had a full blown canker sore. Needless to say I switched dentists.


----------



## Ruby296 (Nov 1, 2008)

sheiler1963 said:


> I'm not plagued by them but I have a book of home remedies that suggest using milk of magnesia as a topical, and eating yogurt (with live cultures) twice a day as a preventative.
> Interesting to note that the one and only time I had such a thing was right after a visit to a dentist for a routine cleaning. Within 1/2 hr after the visit I noticed some discomfort and by the next day I had a full blown canker sore. Needless to say I switched dentists.


Thanks for the info! I haven't heard of the MOM before but it's worth a try. I hate yogurt so I don't know that I'll give that one a chance yet. I don't blame you for switching dentists. They say a minor abrasion or biting your cheek etc can cause them.


----------



## hamerfan (Apr 24, 2011)

ON EDIT:
My eyes read "canker sore" in the thread title. My brain transposed this to read "cold sore". So my original post is worthless to this discussion. Sorry for the mix-up.
OFF EDIT

These plague our family. I get them twice a year on average, have since the age of 4. My Dad swore by using a laxative (Ex-Lax) at the first feeling of one coming on. There used to be a product on the market that really helped me, but I can't remember the name and it's no longer available. There is something on the OTC market that starts with "A" (I can't remember it's name) that is supposed to be good.
Anymore, I just wait them out and hope my 'stache will hide them.


----------



## sherylb (Oct 27, 2008)

You need to figure out what is triggering them. For some people it's citric acid, like oranges, lemons, limes, etc. Other people get them from tomato products. Think about what you are eating on a regular basis and start eliminating things from your diet. They can also be caused by a virus and/or stress. If you are a lip biter, kick the habit. I would consult my doctor to make sure it is not a symptom of something more serious.

L-Lysine does help, but won't make them go away on it's own. Sometimes your Dr can prescribe a salve that you put on them, it's super sticky and relieves the pain, but I found the salve was worse than just dealing with the pain. Aspirin for the pain. Or try Anbesol, you can get that over the counter. Also Clove Oil is readily available in most drug stores and is used for mouth pain.


----------



## Ruby296 (Nov 1, 2008)

hamerfan said:


> These plague our family. I get them twice a year on average, have since the age of 4. My Dad swore by using a laxative (Ex-Lax) at the first feeling of one coming on. There used to be a product on the market that really helped me, but I can't remember the name and it's no longer available. There is something on the OTC market that starts with "A" (I can't remember it's name) that is supposed to be good.
> Anymore, I just wait them out and hope my 'stache will hide them.


I've gotten them since I was in elementary school....did your dad apply the ex-lax & let it melt? I think I read on one of the home remedy forums that someone suggested a Hershey bar broken into little squares & applied to the sore. I use Zilactin-b as a topical numbing agent but it's hard to find in stores now.



sherylb said:


> You need to figure out what is triggering them. For some people it's citric acid, like oranges, lemons, limes, etc. Other people get them from tomato products. Think about what you are eating on a regular basis and start eliminating things from your diet. They can also be caused by a virus and/or stress. If you are a lip biter, kick the habit. I would consult my doctor to make sure it is not a symptom of something more serious.
> 
> L-Lysine does help, but won't make them go away on it's own. Sometimes your Dr can prescribe a salve that you put on them, it's super sticky and relieves the pain, but I found the salve was worse than just dealing with the pain. Aspirin for the pain. Or try Anbesol, you can get that over the counter. Also Clove Oil is readily available in most drug stores and is used for mouth pain.


Thank you for your advice. I am under a lot of stress so I'm pretty sure that is a major culprit. I also don't get enough sleep which isn't helping my immune system. I'm trying to work on the sleep issue but the other stress inducers are long term & not so easy to "fix".


----------



## balaspa (Dec 27, 2009)

I get them from time to time.  I have had friends who sometimes get multiple ones and that I cannot imagine.  If I bite the inside of my lip, I sometimes end up getting a canker sore. 

I used to take a product called Cank-Aid, which was an OTC drug.  Hurt like hell to apply the stuff, but it made the sore go away fast.


----------



## N. Gemini Sasson (Jul 5, 2010)

I've always had good results with this:



It's called Kanka and you can get it at most drug stores. Barely stings, does numb it pretty well and you can reapply as needed. The taste reminds me vaguely of a strong tea, so it's not too bad. Hope that helps. Those things can be annoying.

Best,
Gemi


----------



## Ruby296 (Nov 1, 2008)

*balaspa*, thank you for the suggestion, I'll check the drugstore for this. I can handle the sting if it shortens the life span 

*Gemi*, thank you! I've seen that product but never tried it. Will add it to my list of things to try. I'm desperate right now to get some relief. They hurt so much


----------



## CoraBuhlert (Aug 7, 2011)

I have been plagued by these things for years now. A few months ago, I had a sore on my tongue that was so bad that I couldn't speak and eat for several days.

There are no remedies that really help, but the best I've found is _Bloxaphte_, a spray containing hyaluronic acid. _Pyralvex_, a tincture containing willow bark (basically natural aspirin) and rhubarb extracts, is decent as well. Sometimes, I also use a numbing gel called _Kamillostad_, which numbs the pain a bit. Not sure if either of these are available in the US.

As for home remedies, I've tried applying baking soda and it hurts but doesn't help. One home remedy that does help is a pinch of ground Sichuan pepper applied near the sore. Sichuan pepper numbs the mouth and works about as well as the numbing gels and tastes better, unless the sore is in a really inconvenient location.

I'd also second trying to find out what triggers them. For me citric acid (citrus juice mainly) and tomatoes, particularly tomato salad with vinegar, are major triggers, so I am careful with these foods. Some people are triggered by a very common ingredient in toothpaste. Hormonal variations, stress and a weakened immune system contribute as well.


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon) (Jan 19, 2011)

sherylb said:


> You need to figure out what is triggering them. For some people it's citric acid, like oranges, lemons, limes, etc. Other people get them from tomato products. Think about what you are eating on a regular basis and start eliminating things from your diet. They can also be caused by a virus and/or stress. If you are a lip biter, kick the habit. I would consult my doctor to make sure it is not a symptom of something more serious..


I know you want cure right away. But I agree with above suggestions for permanent solution. I don't remember having myself, but some kind of infection can trigger. Good luck!


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

There is an FDA approved prescription medicine called Amlexanox paste for speeding resolution of canker sores (apthous ulcers). Oragel or anbesol for numbing.

"Amlexanox

Amlexanox is a novel anti-inflammatory, anti-allergic agent that has been used clinically in Japan for the treatment of patients with bronchial asthma (oral tablet), allergic rhinitis (nasal spray) and conjunctivitis (eye drops) for >15 years.

Amlexanox has also been developed as a 5% topical oral paste for the treatment of patients with RAU and is currently the only clinically proven product approved by the US FDA for the treatment of aphthous ulcers. The oral preparation has been specifically formulated to adhere to the oral mucosa, thus limiting the likelihood that the drug will be rubbed away or rinsed away with saliva flow.[74] Treatment should be initiated as soon as symptoms start, with application of the paste directly to the ulcers four times daily until healing (for up to 10 days).[75]"

http://www.medscape.com/viewarticle/512792_3


----------



## Ruby296 (Nov 1, 2008)

*Cora, Dr. Din & Chad*, thank you so much for replying to my pleas for advice. I'm going to switch toothpastes & I'm going to call my dr tomorrow & see if I can get an RX for the Amlexanox. I did try the Alum suggestion & wow, did that hurt like crazy. It may have helped slightly but I think it's too soon to tell.


----------



## rho (Feb 12, 2009)

Chad Winters said:


> There is an FDA approved prescription medicine called Amlexanox paste for speeding resolution of canker sores (apthous ulcers). Oragel or anbesol for numbing.
> 
> "Amlexanox
> 
> ...


Do you think that would work with ulcerative oral lichen planus? Not flaring right now and don't have to go back to doctor for check up till October but dang they sure hurt when it flares up. I would for sure ask when I go back or if it flares before. I hate hate hate the stuff I use now and it doesn't seem to help much really..


----------



## balaspa (Dec 27, 2009)

Have you found anything at the drug store?  I realized, after I posted, that it was entirely possible that Cank-Aid was off the market these days...


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

A friend of mine swore by L-Lysine for cold sores.


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

rho said:


> Do you think that would work with ulcerative oral lichen planus? Not flaring right now and don't have to go back to doctor for check up till October but dang they sure hurt when it flares up. I would for sure ask when I go back or if it flares before. I hate hate hate the stuff I use now and it doesn't seem to help much really..


I'm not sure. That is a completely different animal. It shouldn't hurt to try....


----------



## leslieray (Mar 16, 2010)

You could try taking probiotics in place of eating yogurt. Best wishes in finding relief!


----------



## Ruby296 (Nov 1, 2008)

balaspa said:


> Have you found anything at the drug store? I realized, after I posted, that it was entirely possible that Cank-Aid was off the market these days...


I was able to order the Zilactin-b through Target which was nice. I think I saw the Kank-Aid at CVS but I've never tried it, I picked up a bottle of L-Lysine today as well.



leslieray said:


> You could try taking probiotics in place of eating yogurt. Best wishes in finding relief!


My dr faxed an RX in for the Amlexanox this am but the pharmacy was out until tomorrow. I really hope these things work! Thanks again to everyone who has shared here. Really appreciate it


----------



## rho (Feb 12, 2009)

Chad Winters said:


> I'm not sure. That is a completely different animal. It shouldn't hurt to try....


That's what I thought I'll write the name down to talk to my doctor ... Thanks


----------



## momilp (Jan 11, 2010)

I got canker sores once or twice every year. In my case they are stress related. I use pure undiluted propolis tincture to cure them.


----------



## Neo (Mar 30, 2009)

JimC1946 said:


> A friend of mine swore by L-Lysine for cold sores.


Cold sores and cancer sores are completely unrelated and different things. Cold sores are herpes.

*Ruby*, I would definitely be careful and ask a pharmacist before using something that works on cold sores on your canker sores!


----------



## Hadou (Jun 1, 2011)

For canker sores?  Ear Wax.  Ew, but apparently it's one of those "home remedy" type things.

I just use a salt-water rinse and follow with baking soda when I don't have Lysine or something like it.


----------



## Ruby296 (Nov 1, 2008)

Neo said:


> Cold sores and cancer sores are completely unrelated and different things. Cold sores are herpes.
> 
> *Ruby*, I would definitely be careful and ask a pharmacist before using something that works on cold sores on your canker sores!


*Neo*, thanks, I did ask when I went to get my RX & the pharmacist said it could be helpful as she knows of people anecdotally who have benefitted from it. I figure it can't hurt so I'll give it a whirl & see what happens.



momilp said:


> I got canker sores once or twice every year. In my case they are stress related. I use pure undiluted propolis tincture to cure them.


Mine are stress related too.... Thanks for the info on your remedy, I'll add that to my arsenal.


----------



## balaspa (Dec 27, 2009)

I think mine tend to be stress related, as well, but I also get them when I accidentally bite the inside of my lip or something like that.


----------



## rho (Feb 12, 2009)

Ruby296 said:


> *Neo*, thanks, I did ask when I went to get my RX & the pharmacist said it could be helpful as she knows of people anecdotally who have benefitted from it. I figure it can't hurt so I'll give it a whirl & see what happens.
> 
> Mine are stress related too.... Thanks for the info on your remedy, I'll add that to my arsenal.


Let us know if it helps


----------



## CoraBuhlert (Aug 7, 2011)

The substances in toothpaste that triggers allergies and canker sores in some people are called Sodium Lauryl Sulphate, Sodium Dodecyl Sulphate and Triclosan. So if your toothpaste contains any of those and you have a tendency towards canker sores, it might be advisable to switch.


----------



## PAWilson (Jan 9, 2012)

sherylb said:


> You need to figure out what is triggering them.


My mother always told me I got them because I'd told a lie. Does that help you? 

I don't get them often but I find they go away by themselves pretty quickly if I stay away from acidic food.


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

My boyfriend is very prone to canker sores so we've spent some time looking into this. Bottom line: everyone's going to react differently, so it's worth trying all the home remedies and drugstore solutions to see if they work for you.

For HIM, none of the home remedies help, but he does keep Anbesol (mentioned earlier) to help if he gets one that causes too much pain.

The best/most successful PREVENTATIVE for him is using Rembrandt Canker Sore toothpaste. It's not easy to find, but a few of our local Walgreens carry it.

http://www.rembrandt.com/teeth-whitening-products/canker-sore-toothpaste

Good luck!


----------



## Aris Whittier (Sep 21, 2010)

I use to get them all the time when I would eat a lot of acid food…especially tomatoes. A friend suggested I take a mega B vit (Vitamin B-Complex that has B1, B2, B6, B12, Niacin, Folic Acid, & Biotin) every day …it worked because I never get them anymore. 

This is a little off topic but my carpel tunnel went away once I starting taking the B vitamins too.


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

Aris Whittier said:


> I use to get them all the time when I would eat a lot of acid food&#8230;especially tomatoes. A friend suggested I take a mega B vit (Vitamin B-Complex that has B1, B2, B6, B12, Niacin, Folic Acid, & Biotin) every day &#8230;it worked because I never get them anymore.
> 
> This is a little off topic but my carpel tunnel went away once I starting taking the B vitamins too.


Really? Good to know. I have wrist aches (not full on carpal tunnel... yet) so maybe both me and my boyfriend would benefit from some mega B.


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

I have been prone to canker sores all of my life, and have seldom been able to pinpoint a trigger. A few years ago, however, one of my academic team students gave me an atomic fireball jawbreaker. He knew that I liked hot foods, and thought I'd love that jawbreaker. WIthin 10 seconds, I had to spit it out (right after he left the room). Soon (within minutes) I started getting canker sores. I ended up with more than 40 in my mouth. Needless to say, I was miserable for a couple of weeks. It got so bad that my dentist gave me lidocaine to swish in my mouth. I had to be careful not to swallow it, or my throat would have been numb. Now, when I get a canker sore, I stop by my dentist's office to get a treatment that heals my canker sore within 24 hours. It's amazing!

As for cold sores, which, as has been mentioned, are the herpes virus, I now take famvir at the first sign (tingling) of a sore. I don't remember the dosage, but I know that I take several pills over a short period of time. The famvir stops the sore from developing. (I often get cold sores just before school starts in August.)


----------



## Ruby296 (Nov 1, 2008)

rho said:


> Let us know if it helps


Rho, so far I'm not having much luck w/this med; only because it's not sticking to the sore itself. I apply w/a q-tip & let it dry, but it slides right off. So needless to say I'm a bit frustrated  I was able to get 2 tubes of Zilactin thru Target & it stings when you apply, but it dries & forms a protective coating. That's the best stuff so far.

*Kristan*, thanks for the link to that toothpaste. I've never heard of that but will check my Walgreens tomorrow.



Aris Whittier said:


> I use to get them all the time when I would eat a lot of acid food&#8230;especially tomatoes. A friend suggested I take a mega B vit (Vitamin B-Complex that has B1, B2, B6, B12, Niacin, Folic Acid, & Biotin) every day &#8230;it worked because I never get them anymore.
> 
> This is a little off topic but my carpel tunnel went away once I starting taking the B vitamins too.


Thanks for this info too. I don't tolerate supplements very well (tried the L-Lysine for a few days but it upsets my stomach, as do many others). Glad to hear this works for both your canker sores & carpal tunnel.

*Cindy*, that sounds truly awful, I'm so sorry you had to go through that. The most I've had was 3 at once & it was very painful. What is the treatment you get at your dentist now?


----------



## sherylb (Oct 27, 2008)

Just read this:
Always take lysine supplements with food and a full glass of water to avoid an upset stomach.

Read more: Lysine & Cold Sore Prevention | eHow.com http://www.ehow.com/way_5627361_lysine-cold-sore-prevention.html#ixzz1sS4fThbF

They are talking about how Lysine can help cold sores too.


----------



## Ruby296 (Nov 1, 2008)

sherylb said:


> Just read this:
> Always take lysine supplements with food and a full glass of water to avoid an upset stomach.
> 
> Read more: Lysine & Cold Sore Prevention | eHow.com http://www.ehow.com/way_5627361_lysine-cold-sore-prevention.html#ixzz1sS4fThbF
> ...


I should try it this way. I take it in the am & am not one who eats breakfast so maybe I need to switch to lunch or dinner. And #*@~ it but I'm getting another one right now....grrrrr


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

Ruby, I think my dentist uses Debacterol. It cauterizes the sore, and works
great for me. I don't know if it works for everyone, but I love
it. (The actual treatment hurts, but I have a high pain threshold, and the relief is
worth the pain.) I may have exaggerated about how quickly  sores disappear, especially the big ones. Lately, I have tried to have the Debacterol applied while the sore is small, and the relief has been very quick.


----------



## Ruby296 (Nov 1, 2008)

Cindy416 said:


> Ruby, I think my dentist uses Debacterol. It cauterizes the sore, and works
> great for me. I don't know if it works for everyone, but I love
> it. (The actual treatment hurts, but I have a high pain threshold, and the relief is
> worth the pain.) I may have exaggerated about how quickly sores disappear, especially the big ones. Lately, I have tried to have the Debacterol applied while the sore is small, and the relief has been very quick.


Thank you so much for telling me this. I think I may need to look into it b/c I'm now getting a 3rd one. This has been such a bad few weeks for me. So sick of the pain.


----------



## CoraBuhlert (Aug 7, 2011)

I've recently heard that canker sores may be related to a zinc deficiency as well, so I started taking zinc supplements. I can't report on the success so far, since I've only been taking the supplements for two days and the particularly nasty cluster of three canker sores I'm suffering from now hasn't had the chance to heal off yet.

Still, it may be worth investigating if you've got a zinc deficiency. Zinc is contained mainly in meat and fish as well as in milk, eggs and some grains and nuts, so if you're vegetarian or vegan or simply eat very little meat, there's a good chance you're zinc deficient.


----------



## Ruby296 (Nov 1, 2008)

CoraBuhlert said:


> I've recently heard that canker sores may be related to a zinc deficiency as well, so I started taking zinc supplements. I can't report on the success so far, since I've only been taking the supplements for two days and the particularly nasty cluster of three canker sores I'm suffering from now hasn't had the chance to heal off yet.
> 
> Still, it may be worth investigating if you've got a zinc deficiency. Zinc is contained mainly in meat and fish as well as in milk, eggs and some grains and nuts, so if you're vegetarian or vegan or simply eat very little meat, there's a good chance you're zinc deficient.


Thanks, I hadn't heard this but will definitely look into it. I'm not vegetarian, but I don't eat a lot of meat. I also don't consume many eggs or dairy so it's a possibility.


----------



## CoraBuhlert (Aug 7, 2011)

I also don't eat a whole lot of meat, dairy and eggs, which is what tipped me off regarding the zinc insufficiency.

I'll let you know if the zinc supplement has any effect and prevents future sores.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

As someone that has suffered from canker sores for many many years, let me throw this recent discovery out there. 
I got some Grape seed extract, the liquid kind to use for various things. Soaking my seeds before sprouting, washing veggies and also to use as a gargle for my gums. It has so many uses. Well I used it when I had yet again canker sores and it really helped clear them up a lot faster than most stuff I tried. I just put a few drops in a small plastic cup and let it swish for a while. I did that like 5 ore more times a day. 

I also have cold sores from time to time and I'll try it on those too next time I have those to see if it helps those too. I literally can't afford the prescription on those as I have a high deductible. My mother has to send me the stuff from Germany, where is available over the counter.

I'll have to check on the zinc and see if its in my supplements. I take a lot of vitamins anyway for various things.


----------



## Ruby296 (Nov 1, 2008)

CoraBuhlert said:


> I also don't eat a whole lot of meat, dairy and eggs, which is what tipped me off regarding the zinc insufficiency.
> 
> I'll let you know if the zinc supplement has any effect and prevents future sores.


Yes, please do!



Atunah said:


> As someone that has suffered from canker sores for many many years, let me throw this recent discovery out there.
> I got some Grape seed extract, the liquid kind to use for various things. Soaking my seeds before sprouting, washing veggies and also to use as a gargle for my gums. It has so many uses. Well I used it when I had yet again canker sores and it really helped clear them up a lot faster than most stuff I tried. I just put a few drops in a small plastic cup and let it swish for a while. I did that like 5 ore more times a day.
> 
> I also have cold sores from time to time and I'll try it on those too next time I have those to see if it helps those too. I literally can't afford the prescription on those as I have a high deductible. My mother has to send me the stuff from Germany, where is available over the counter.
> ...


Thank you so much for sharing about this. Do you buy the grape seed extract at the grocery store? I use Grapeseed oil as a moisturizer but have never looked for extract. I'm doing a happy dance b/c it's been at least 2 weeks now canker sore free (knock on wood)!!


----------



## Sharlow (Dec 20, 2009)

Ruby296 said:


> I am very prone to these horrible things & lately I've been getting them way more frequently than before. I am using Zilactin-b at the first sign & that helps a lot if I catch it early. I've been googling for remedies & came across a few suggestions: dip a wet q-tip in powdered Alum & apply, same w/baking soda & aspirin. Also using various forms of Colloidal Silver (spray, swish etc.) is supposed to work miracles, as well as 1000 mg of L-Lysine daily. I started the L-Lysine today but haven't tried the others. Is anyone else here plagued by these things? What works for you? Please share!! Thanks in advance!


I use to get them regularly. Short of pouring salt right on them, nothing seemed to kill them. Hurts like hell at first. But lately I haven't been getting them, and I think it is because I regularly rinse my mouth with anti septic mouth rinse. I think it may kill the bacteria that helps make the sore.


----------



## Ruby296 (Nov 1, 2008)

Sharlow said:


> I use to get them regularly. Short of pouring salt right on them, nothing seemed to kill them. Hurts like hell at first. But lately I haven't been getting them, and I think it is because I regularly rinse my mouth with anti septic mouth rinse. I think it may kill the bacteria that helps make the sore.


I tried a paste w/alum & that burned & stung like crazy too, but didn't really do much. I will start rinsing w/antiseptic rinse too, thanks.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

Ruby296 said:


> Thank you so much for sharing about this. Do you buy the grape seed extract at the grocery store? I use Grapeseed oil as a moisturizer but have never looked for extract. I'm doing a happy dance b/c it's been at least 2 weeks now canker sore free (knock on wood)!!


I use this one



It can apparently kill all kinds of bad things. I take it internally too. You can check their websites for uses 
http://www.nutribiotic.com/gse-liquid-concentrate.html

I figured since it kills bacteria on veggies and is used as a gargle when you get a throat problem, I'll give it a try for the cancer sores. It worked for me. Now I used it every day. I try to gargle with it during the day maybe to prevent the sores.


----------



## Ruby296 (Nov 1, 2008)

Atunah said:


> I use this one
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you again for all of this great information; will check my health food store for this first


----------



## CoraBuhlert (Aug 7, 2011)

Sorry for resurrecting the zombie thread, but I figured fellow canker sore sufferers might be interested in my experiences with zinc supplements. 

I've been taking zinc supplements for six months now. I still get canker sores on occasion, mostly when I'm stressed or when my immune system is upset, but I get them less frequently than before. More importantly, they heal quicker and are mostly gone in two or three days, whereas they lingered on for a week or so before. 

So in short, zinc supplements help, though they're not a miracle cure.


----------

